# Pet Bed



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen this bed? I can't find it anywhere besides this one website, it's pricey too, $179.00 but since Willie is named after a pirate I thought it would be funny! I found it at poshpetglamourboutique.com



[attachment=46970irate.jpg]


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That's so adorable! I found a couple of other pirate/boat beds, but most were over $200. The one you found is a BARGAIN! LOL :w00t: :smtease: Ebay has one for only $60 or so, but it's definitely not nearly as cute as the one you posted here.

You know what you should do (if you or anyone is semi-creative with wood)...you should just build a little boat-looking frame and put a pillow bed in it. Then you can paint it like a pirate ship and add a flag, etc. I really don't think it would be all that hard...and it would be custom!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry I can't help you with vendors offering the bed, but it is unique. k:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Aww Martha it's adorable, but pricey :smheat: :smheat: :biggrin:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I've seen that bed before and I can't remember who makes it at the moment. It's very cute for sure.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a cool bed!!!!! but wow, that price tag is a bit steep!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow Martha....that is one adorable bed! I could totally picture Willie being captain of that pirate ship! Did you try looking on Ebay?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

It is precious. I agree it could be copied for less money. 

I had someone make one of the victorian style wooden beds and it turned out real well. The bed was selling for around $200 and I had someone make it for me for about $60. I think the most expensive part was the little decorative frieze work that goes on it. I also have a victorian style iron bed for them that I found at Tuesday morning. Both of these take a regular pillow that I can change the shams out on but as cute as they are, they will both try to sleep in a little Target Christmas donut-style bed. I think the bigger beds just aren't as snuggly as the Target one. I guess I need to find one of those that doesn't have the holly applique


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow! I've never seen that one - it's adorable!!!! I love it.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 16 2009, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707322


> Wow Martha....that is one adorable bed! I could totally picture Willie being captain of that pirate ship! Did you try looking on Ebay?[/B]



I did try Ebay and the few I found on there were cheesy! :w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have access to a boat bed like this but can't beat that price.  Even though it's pricey, it's still a really good deal.

[attachment=46987:BoatBed.jpg]


----------

